# OBS won't capture Chrome/Brave browser



## alobsyon (Apr 16, 2021)

I'm on Ubuntu 20.04, and I have been trying to capture Chromium based brewers but can't. Firefox works fine but can't capture Chrome or Brave browser. I have disabled "Hardware Acceleration" on both of my chromium based browsers, but it still doesn't work. I have to switch to Firefox every time when I have to use a browser while recording or streaming using OBS.


----------



## Fiesta (Apr 18, 2021)

Yes... same situation here. It's so annoying, i tried everything on the web but nothing work for me


----------



## alobsyon (Apr 20, 2021)

Fiesta said:


> Yes... same situation here. It's so annoying, i tried everything on the web but nothing work for me


Same here. Tried almost all the suggestions on the internet and got nowhere. Almost all of them are suggesting to disable "hardware acceleration" but it didn't work.


----------



## DavidMKane (Apr 21, 2021)

alobsyon said:


> Same here. Tried almost all the suggestions on the internet and got nowhere. Almost all of them are suggesting to disable "hardware acceleration" but it didn't work.


I had the same problem, I managed to fix it by enabling "Use system title bar and borders" to do this you have to right click in the free space near a tab; like this:


Hope it works for you, I'm not an expert, I just tried changing some settings and had quite a loot of luck.
I'm running linux mint cinnamon 20.1 so this fix might work for you as well considering that LM 20.1 is based on ubuntu 20.04.
Hope this helps.


----------



## jomarocas (Apr 21, 2021)

alobsyon said:


> Same here. Tried almost all the suggestions on the internet and got nowhere. Almost all of them are suggesting to disable "hardware acceleration" but it didn't work.


same here for me happen in chrome but i disable aceleration hardware and nothing, firefox working good, but sadly need chrome


----------



## DavidMKane (Apr 21, 2021)

jomarocas said:


> same here for me happen in chrome but i disable aceleration hardware and nothing, firefox working good, but sadly need chrome


I had the same problem, I managed to fix it by enabling "Use system title bar and borders" to do this you have to right click in the free space near a tab; like this.
Hope it works for you, I'm not an expert, I just tried changing some settings and had quite a loot of luck.
I'm running linux mint cinnamon 20.1 so this fix might work for you 


alobsyon said:


> I'm on Ubuntu 20.04, and I have been trying to capture Chromium based brewers but can't. Firefox works fine but can't capture Chrome or Brave browser. I have disabled "Hardware Acceleration" on both of my chromium based browsers, but it still doesn't work. I have to switch to Firefox every time when I have to use a browser while recording or streaming using OBS.



as well considering that LM 20.1 is based on ubuntu 20.04.
Hope this helps.☺


----------



## Diocanelakdjfasd (Apr 21, 2021)

jomarocas said:


> same here for me happen in chrome but i disable aceleration hardware and nothing, firefox working good, but sadly need chrome



I had the same problem, I solved by enabling "use system title bar and borders" like this:

(right click on the tab bar, for me it works only in the bottom part of the bar).
Hope this helps.
I'm not an expert so I'm sorry if I'm not able to explain why the fix worked for me. I just had some luck while changing settings hoping to get this thing fixed.
Hope this works (I'm running Linux Mint 20.1 that is based on Ubuntu 20.04).


----------



## Fiesta (Apr 22, 2021)

Diocanelakdjfasd said:


> I had the same problem, I solved by enabling "use system title bar and borders" like this:
> View attachment 70306
> (right click on the tab bar, for me it works only in the bottom part of the bar).
> Hope this helps.
> ...


It works for me! Thank you very much.


----------



## dygerati (Jul 13, 2021)

This fix worked for me as well, thanks! Should this be submitted, or is it already, as a bug?


----------

